# The DoorDash "Pause Dash during Promo" Scam



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

If you work DoorDash, then you know all about them sending you far away offers, which if you accept, you will find the destination also far away.

The way I like to do DoorDash, if I accept an offer and realize the delivery is far away from the core area of restaurants, I like to pause my dash so I can work my way back to the core instead of staying on the Dash so they send me a restaurant even farther away from the core area.

Well with the new update, I have noticed something that has been really pissing me off. Picture this scenario. I am at the door giving a customer their food. I am doing a Dash during a promo with extra pay. Its busy. I walk back to my car with the intention of pausing my Dash and driving closer to the core area before unpausing. I am ready to do it in a hurry so that I do not get any other offers in the meantime. I get my finger ready while my phone is in the holder. I mark the delivery as delivered and that happy/frown face comes up and i click the red button on the bottom to quickly skip it. I rush to click the top right button to get to the screen where I can pause my Dash or end my Dash. I hit the pause button and literally nothing happens. I start hitting it frantically and BOOM another offer comes up. Now guess what? First, its obviously an offer I don't want because its farther away from the core and two, if I do not accept it, I loose my promo pay for that Dash period. So I accept it and keep working, ofcourse.

I immediately contact support with the complaint. They explain to me I can't pause my Dash because I am currently assigned an order. I tell them I KNOW THAT but why is the server sending me a Dash so quick and disabling my pause button so I am forced to take the next delivery or lose the promo pay? Obviously they have nothing to say except apologize and then ask me if I want to unassign the order. Obviously I don't want to unassign the order!

So this has happened to me about 13 times now and I contact DoorDash support everytime to report the issue. It seems obvious to me that they do very much know about this and are forcing Independent Contractors to work or lose bonus pay. This is very unfair. I know we choose which offers to accept but we should have the power to turn on and off when we want to accept offers. Apparently the support reps either have zero clue or know this and act stupid.

Anyway I was wondering if this has happened to you. I am thinking about recording my screen and putting it on YouTube. It is impossible to bypass this because you can't disable your phone's radio (airplane mode) or disable location before marking it delivered or the app will immediately sense it and refresh then not allow you to mark it delivered until you turn them back on.

What a scam and a mess!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I know. It sucks.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The Jax said:


> If you work DoorDash, then you know all about them sending you far away offers, which if you accept, you will find the destination also far away.
> 
> The way I like to do DoorDash, if I accept an offer and realize the delivery is far away from the core area of restaurants, I like to pause my dash so I can work my way back to the core instead of staying on the Dash so they send me a restaurant even farther away from the core area.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that too. It takes forever for the app to move to the end dash screen. When I hit end dash I get a new order. Now I have to decline it and end the dash. Unlike Grubhub, doordash does not allow you to end your dash while delivery a current order.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I've noticed that too. It takes forever for the app to move to the end dash screen. When I hit end dash I get a new order. Now I have to decline it and end the dash. Unlike Grubhub, doordash does not allow you to end your dash while delivery a current order.


Yes! I love how you can stop taking offers on the GrubHub platform while you are still on a delivery.

Just do me a favor. Next time and every time that happens on DoorDash, call support and file a report about it. If every does it, it may help make changes.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Why not pause any new requests in the app before completing the current dash? That is an option even before you mark the current order as delivered.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> Why not pause any new requests in the app before completing the current dash? That is an option even before you mark the current order as delivered.


Not on DoorDash...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Guess you could of end dash instead


----------

